# What did my mommy do to me?



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

What has my mommy been doing? 



Don't panic...........she only trimmed about 3 inches off of my skirt bottom.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

WOW! That's a LOT OF COAT!

Talk about good coat genes!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

OMG! Send that baby to me...that is Sassy abuse! lol. She is as gorgeous as ever!!! What a little model!

I have to tell you tho that before reading the post, I saw all that hair and my heart sank lol.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am such a DITZ - I thought Sassy was in the pile of hair - and I was looking for her head!! 
Can I send the boys to you - to get their coats that long... (I wish - but I'd miss them too much and Sassy is happy being an only!)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> WOW! That's a LOT OF COAT!
> 
> Talk about good coat genes![/B]


Stacy, just out of curiosity I weighed that hair. It weighed 1/2 oz. I bet Sassy would lose over a lb. if she got a real haircut.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smheat: :smheat: :smheat:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I am such a DITZ - I thought Sassy was in the pile of hair - and I was looking for her head!!
> Can I send the boys to you - to get their coats that long... (I wish - but I'd miss them too much and Sassy is happy being an only!)[/B]


Jennifer, yes you would miss them too much. But please tell Atticus that if he ever decides to leave his yard again to hop on a plane for Florida. We can pick him up at the airport.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Ouch! That hurt!! Sassy would be gorgeous long or short!

Coco says she's so much happier being a short haired dog. :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Ouch! That hurt!! Sassy would be gorgeous long or short!
> 
> Coco says she's so much happier being a short haired dog. :biggrin:[/B]


Ok Mary Ann you talked me into it. I am gonna bring Sassy out for you to cut down. :biggrin:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I almost had heart failure :smheat: . Sarah


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

That is a lot of hair!!!

Sassy is just beautiful.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

She is BEAUTIFUL :smheat:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow.

That could be spun into a beautiful skein of yarn!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Sassy is as beautiful as ever. Moxie's first major crush. He likes older women!..LOL

:smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: <I am such a DITZ - I thought Sassy was in the pile of hair - and I was looking for her head!! > :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: 
That is so funny, I almost needed the wee wee pad...LOL

Pat: How long has it taken Sassy to grow her wonderful long coat? You do such a wonderful job of grooming her. Sassy's such a sassy gal!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Pat-she has such a beautiful coat-I just love her! :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sassy really is beautiful. I can't get over that coat!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Sassy is as beautiful as ever. Moxie's first major crush. He likes older women!..LOL
> 
> :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: <I am such a DITZ - I thought Sassy was in the pile of hair - and I was looking for her head!! > :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:
> That is so funny, I almost needed the wee wee pad...LOL
> ...


Sassy was in full coat by her 1st birthday. She just turned 5 this past Dec. 2nd.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Now that was just mean! :w00t: I kept telling myself it had to be a joke, but still I kept thinking...she didn't really....did she? :smtease:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531786
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ~ You sound like me on the scale at the Doctor's office. "Well my shoes weigh a couple pounds, and my pants are heavy" :HistericalSmiley: 

Sassy is gorgeous!! You should donate her hair to the "Baboon Butt Maltese" of America. 

Or just send it directly to Henry. :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Whoa, Pat - you had me worried for a sec!! Sassy is as beautiful as always, with her locks a little shorter!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531791
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: :smrofl: 

You know it is too bad that "Locks of Love" won't take animal hair. Sassy hair great hair. I have had women tell me they want her hair. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww Sassy is still adorable even with a few inches off her coat. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha! I knew you couldn't do it! LOL
What a cute picture of Sass and her pink tent.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Sassy is such a beautiful little girl!! Does she use her bed? I wanna get one like that for Luci but I highly doubt that she would use it...she only likes her snuggle ball...


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

She is just beautiful with or without that long coat of hair. You do a wonderful job keeping her so pretty.


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=531890
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ~ You sound like me on the scale at the Doctor's office. "Well my shoes weigh a couple pounds, and my pants are heavy" :HistericalSmiley: 

Sassy is gorgeous!! You should donate her hair to the "Baboon Butt Maltese" of America. 

Or just send it directly to Henry. :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: 

You know it is too bad that "Locks of Love" won't take animal hair. Sassy hair great hair. I have had women tell me they want her hair. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh my goodness, when I saw that picture I thought you cut all of her hair !! :shocked: I was like NOOOOOOOO!!!!!! I love her coat I am extremely jealous...

Hmmmmm maybe you can send the hair here and I can glue it on Beowulfs back legs where I accidently cut too much off (poor baby has chicken legs) - Locks of Love for Beowulf!!!!


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> What has my mommy been doing?
> 
> [attachment=34283:Sassy_got_a_trim.jpg]
> 
> ...


I love this picture! You can just tell by looking at her that she is spoiled!! That bed is sooooo cute!!!!!! I want one for Beowulf!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

You had me scared for a minute, Pat! :smheat: I know someday you probably will "surprise" with a real Sassy cut but I don't think I'll ever be prepared for it!  She would still be Beautiful, though!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

lol! She is such a BEAUTY!!! :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

you do such a great job with her coat, pat. :aktion033: sassy is one beautiful little girl. :wub:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Sassy is such a beautiful girl! That coat is to die for!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

how did 3 inches come off of that long coat? :smheat: that is one beautiful coat and such a pretty girl, Pat :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

After cutting three inches - I bet her hair is still down to the floor.....right! 

Gotta admit it, that Sassy is one classy girl.  

do we get to see Miss Sassy with her trim?


----------

